# I have lost my chicken mind!! More chickens....



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Scouring CL for chickens like a chicken hawk. Found these three beauties for Free.....Laying Bantam hens!! Everyone is getting along great, my hens have a little attitude towards new girls, but Outlaw is happy!! He had a gorgeous rooster I wanted, but no more roosters until I buy some land!! Also I can six chickens...my lanlord owns the house next to me and these are his chickens...wink wink..


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

more pics....


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Here ya go...pics of my daughter, me, and my nesting spot..


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Here is me cleaning the coop....


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Having a blast in the backyard with my new chicken family..They are beautiful. I think the black and white one has some frizzle in her and the other two are shiny with beautiful feather coloring. So glad I drove out there this morning!!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

They are so gorgeous!!! Chocolate, charcoal and salt 'n' pepper!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fab birds, and great pics, thanks for sharing, i hope they settle in well.


----------



## stu-hens (Jul 18, 2012)

beautiful pekins and look in good condition too.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

You're in deep now lady !! Good lookin flock !!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Really really beautiful!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gosh they're beautiful! Good score!!!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you everyone....When I came to the Chicken Forum, I only had a rooster and didn't like birds. Now I have six bantams! And two Wyandotte's at a friends house. I couldn't help it, I fell hard!! My chickens have brought such peace to me. Chickens are very thereputic. I enjoy just sitting and watching them. I love watching my daughter (who can't sit still) sit calm and still with them. What a blessing they have become. 

They separated in the yard today, three on one side, the others on the other side. There was some pecking order going on, mostly my girls against the new girls,but Outlaw was nice. He likes them. Kinda nervous leaving them in the coop tonight with him. The black and white one is the friendliest and seemed she got picked on the most.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

The new girls like it under the new picnic table. It's windy and cold, so they are all huddled together. Shakti will not leave Outlaws side. Too cute! Look how proud Outlaw is, he has settled down since the new arrivals.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Beautiful birds and lovely photos


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

That's cool right there..... Y'all are both happy !! Congrats on the recent SCORES !!! SSaaaaaa Weeeeeeett !!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Very sweet.....and very cool to watch their personalities grow. The black one, named Cisco, is the bravest. The brown one named, Ram Das, is the fastest. And the black and white funky chicken, is Shiva. She is the friendliest. My two hens, Ganesha, she is all up in the other chickens faces, being bold. Shakti just squeals very loud and high pitched and hides under Outlaw. Mostly because he is pecking her neck, I think he is telling her to shut up sometimes. She is very jealous of new girls... lol They have assigned seats it looks like at night. All is good at the Hideout.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

more chick pics


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Everyone's happy !


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I had to run home from a party at dusk to put the chickens in for the night, I was ready for my chicken workout, but they were all in the coop. I also saw my other two hens today, they are settling in great. No eggs yet. They love the shed, too. At dusk they go right in. I told her to take a pic of first egg and weigh it. 

Question ~ How long does it take to get settled in and start laying again?


----------



## luckyridgefarm (Oct 3, 2012)

They are beautiful!!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you, I am enjoying them very much and they have all adapted very nicely. It seems the new girls are molting, feathers everywhere. No eggs from them, yet. I did give everybody some watermelon today and they loved it.


----------



## chickadee86 (Oct 10, 2012)

I love the red one what kind is she


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

They are all Booted Bantams.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice grouping. So many different colors. They have certainly come together nicely.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks EV, I can't wait for you to start your chicken family. I will be watching and waiting. They seem to all get along well. Outlaw has been acting up, but the girls are hanging out together, except for Shakti, the white one, she is jealous. lol Funny to watch their personalities grow.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Loved all your pictures...made me want to get right out there and clean up around my coop! Everybody tells me I have the cleanest coop around! LOL I love your speckled one...I have 14 RIR. When I got them last April I didn't know you could mix the breeds. Never really gave it a thought??? I'm too afraid to add new ones because of the pecking order and maybe one would bring sickness into my flock. I'm new at this so don't want to take any chances. Good Luck with your flock. Really enjoyed seeing and reading all about yours. Jen


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you Mama. I think 14 RIR is a smart choice. They are good egg layers from what I hear. I prefer the small bantams with the kind of space I have. Good luck with your flock!!


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

The three amigos!


----------

